# Rosters are set! Kings release Luke Schenscher, keep Jamal Sampson



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Rosters are set! Kings release Luke Schenscher*

1. Mike Bibby
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="BIBBY, MIKE" TITLE="BIBBY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/BIBBY, MIKE.jpg">

2. Bonzi Wells
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WELLS, BONZI" TITLE="WELLS, BONZI" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/grizzlies/WELLS, BONZI.jpg">

3. Peja Stojakovic
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" TITLE="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/STOJAKOVIC, PEJA.jpg">

4. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" TITLE="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/blazers/ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF.jpg">

5. Brad Miller
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, BRAD" TITLE="MILLER, BRAD" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MILLER, BRAD.jpg">

6. Kenny Thomas
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KENNY" TITLE="THOMAS, KENNY" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/THOMAS, KENNY.jpg">

7. Brian Skinner
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SKINNER, BRIAN" TITLE="SKINNER, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/SKINNER, BRIAN.jpg">

8. Corliss Williamson
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" TITLE="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/WILLIAMSON, CORLISS.jpg">

9. Kevin Martin
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MARTIN, KEVIN" TITLE="MARTIN, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MARTIN, KEVIN.jpg">

10. Francisco Garcia









11. Jason Hart 
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="HART, JASON" TITLE="HART, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/HART, JASON.jpg">

12. Jamal Sampson
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SAMPSON, JAMAL" TITLE="SAMPSON, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/SAMPSON, JAMAL.jpg">

13. Ronnie Price


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Rosters are set! Kings release Luke Schenscher*

Should be an exciting year for the kings lets take it home!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

They made the right decision. I'd really like to see Sampson get a little burn, but I'm afraid he won't, since he has such similar skills to Skinner, who is a much better player.


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

I like Sampson alot, but why the hell would you just release a 7-2 center with decent skills when our biggest weakness is size. I was hoping we'd at least send him to the D-league.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Somebody needs to officially start the petition for the Kings to sign Lionel Chalmers.

Not that they need him in any way, it's just that I've always dreamed of Brian Skinner and Lionel Chalmers playing for the same team. It seriously needs to happen.

Imagine the possibilities.

"The Principal" and "The Superintendent"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well all I know is Luke Schensher is too slow and weak to be any thing but fouls in the NBA. He's nothing.


----------

